# Calling Hyatt Owners



## jdunn1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello everyone.  I read a different post from someone wanting to buy a specific range of weeks in platinum season at Pione Pointe so he could get a ski week.  I do not have a good sense for the Hyatt point system other than you cannot bank points and you can only borrow points under certain circumstances (maybe for a reservation less than 90 days out)? 

When you earn Hyatt points, they are good for 18 months?  Longer than 12 months?  Is there any way to buy a specific platinum week at any of the resorts and use it to get a Diamond ski week?  Just seems odd there is no way to bank or borrow 200 points to go from a platinum week to a diamond week.  

Thanks for the help and advice.

-Jim


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jan 31, 2013)

*Yes, yes you can.....*

Here is a link to a private web site that explains the Hyatt system and Hyatt resorts very well. 

KAL'S SITE

With regards to your specific question: 



jdunn1 said:


> When you earn Hyatt points, they are good for 18 months?


When using the internal Hyatt trading system, Hyatt points must be used to book a reservation within 18 months of receiving the points. Points deposited into II last longer. 



jdunn1 said:


> Is there any way to buy a specific platinum week at any of the resorts and use it to get a Diamond ski week?



Yes, if you trade through II into a non Hyatt property. Or you could internally trade your points from a platinum week into a smaller sized unit in diamond season. Lastly, you could trade 7-nights worth of points into  a couple of 4-night mid-week  stays or, if check-in dates line up, a consecutive 6-night stay.


----------



## dvc_john (Jan 31, 2013)

tahoeJoe said:


> When using the internal Hyatt trading system, Hyatt points must be used to book a reservation within 18 months of receiving the points.



Just to elaborate a bit....
In the first 12 months, you can book anything that is available.
In the next 6 months, you can only book 60 days out. 

I've never borrowed because it's a bit awkward. First, you have to pre-pay estimated mf's for the year you are borrowing from. Second, you can only book 60 days out.

You can combine points from 2 different years for one reservation. But you can only book 60 days out because some of the points would be in the 12-18 month period (called LCUP).
eg. Use points from year 1 at 12-18 month mark combined with points from year 2 at the 0 - 6 month mark (which overlaps the LCUP period from year 1).


----------



## zcrider (Feb 11, 2013)

I dont know about ski week availability, but we got our Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch timeshare in 2012 with points about to roll into LCUP soon.  I checked around and found a weekend available and used some of the points, with the rest of them I had enough for a studio, so I booked one for summer 2013.  Then shortly after when I got my current years points available I booked a 2BDR for the same summer week of 2013.  I called the resort and they placed them together for me, so I have a 3BDR summer week to use in June.  I only have 2000 points which would not be enough for that size unit in summer normally.  So you can combine into the future, but I suppose your points anniversary needs to be close to the same month for the future year, and the resort needs to have availability.  It was no problem for HWOR, but I can't vouch for other locations as this was my first experience booking with Hyatt.


----------

